# Freshly shed



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

My female Vogel's pit viper that shed yesterday



















: victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

nice snake


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lydz13 (May 22, 2011)

Wow beautiful animal.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> nice snake


Thanks Graeme, photography not quite up to your standard though!



Trootle said:


> :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:





Lydz13 said:


> Wow beautiful animal.





Amy2310 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks all! :notworthy:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've got to stop looking in the DWA section, I'm finding it harder and harder to say that I don't like Vipers when photos like this come up.


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

one word STUNNING


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn, the good looking ones are always the most dangerous. 



No offense to Corn Snake keepers :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Good God that is one sexy snake


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think im in love.:flrt:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Got a decent amount of blue on that. Nice!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:Awesome snake


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice (Jun 22, 2011)

It looks unreal o_____o


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! :2thumb::blush::2thumb: She is a little stunner.

She doesn't mind getting her fangs out when eating;










: victory:


----------



## PAUL08 (Feb 10, 2008)

Stunning snake : victory: did you get my pm andy?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

PAUL08 said:


> Stunning snake : victory: did you get my pm andy?


Thanks paul, yeah I got your message : victory:


----------



## PAUL08 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for showing me round today mate that vogels pit viper is stunning in the flesh i think ill be sticking one of them on my list :lol2:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

GREEN WITH ENVY:devil:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

PAUL08 said:


> Thanks for showing me round today mate that vogels pit viper is stunning in the flesh i think ill be sticking one of them on my list :lol2:


You're welcome Paul, she is a beaut. Don't blame you :lol2:


----------



## NathPrice (Dec 31, 2010)

Thats so nice Andy! Shame you didn't have that when I bought Alice


----------



## Routley (Jun 7, 2011)

Stunning Snake ...


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :2thumb:



NathPrice said:


> Thats so nice Andy! Shame you didn't have that when I bought Alice


Thanks Nath, if you're down this way let me know & you can see her. How's the big girl doing? : victory:


----------



## NathPrice (Dec 31, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> Thanks everyone! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nath, if you're down this way let me know & you can see her. How's the big girl doing? : victory:


You got any other new additions other than that beast since I last came? Alice is still nice as pie, nicest snake ive got, shes 8.5ft now!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

NathPrice said:


> You got any other new additions other than that beast since I last came? Alice is still nice as pie, nicest snake ive got, shes 8.5ft now!


Sounds like she's doing good. Don't think I've anything else new, few inverts maybe, other then that just hognose & burmese babies keeping me busy : victory:


----------



## NathPrice (Dec 31, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> Sounds like she's doing good. Don't think I've anything else new, few inverts maybe, other then that just hognose & burmese babies keeping me busy : victory:


Shes still the same when it comes to eating to, so I haven't tried on Gpigs and rabbits even though ive been dying to  the burmese babies are new, I thought you were sticking to smaller snakes now?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

NathPrice said:


> Shes still the same when it comes to eating to, so I haven't tried on Gpigs and rabbits even though ive been dying to  the burmese babies are new, I thought you were sticking to smaller snakes now?


I couldn't bear to sell my adult burmese! Babies only hatched a few days ago, only 4 good ones though. Hopefully better luck next year : victory:


----------



## NathPrice (Dec 31, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> I couldn't bear to sell my adult burmese! Babies only hatched a few days ago, only 4 good ones though. Hopefully better luck next year : victory:


 I saw all them rattle snakes and vipers but i missed the burm! Was it kept in your reptile room, and what is it?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

NathPrice said:


> I saw all them rattle snakes and vipers but i missed the burm! Was it kept in your reptile room, and what is it?


 
No, the burms are at my mrs's dads house, had to move them there to do the venomous bit. Female's normal het albino & male's albino het labyrinth


----------



## NathPrice (Dec 31, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> No, the burms are at my mrs's dads house, had to move them there to do the venomous bit. Female's normal het albino & male's albino het labyrinth


Oh I think you might of mentioned that actually. Ive got a female normal het albino, what do you recommend that I put to her next year?
You got any pictures of them babies, they sound nice :whistling2:


----------



## gld (Jun 15, 2011)

Just Beautiful:gasp:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

andy2086 said:


> My female Vogel's pit viper that shed yesterday
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Now that's what i call a snake, absolute perfection!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it wrong to weep while looking at this beauty? :flrt:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

What a beauty! Fab pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*Viper*

That is an amazing looking snake wish i could keep venomous!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Absolutely stunning :flrt:


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

looking at that just makes me want to keep vipers more still got to convince the other half yet tho


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! :blush: : victory:


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Stunning, one of the nicest looking snakes around


----------

